# Freihandpfad abrunden...



## virtualbert (26. August 2006)

Hi,

weiß jemand wieich mit dem Freihandzeichenstift erstellte Formen abrunden kann?
Also wenn ich z.b. eine Form zeichen, dann sieht die natürlich leicht verwackelt aus, kann man soetwas abrunden?

Wie verfahrt ihr bei Pfaden, wenn die erstellt wurden, kann ich gar keine effekte drauf verwenden?

Wenn jemand gute Tutorials oder Tips zum Thema Pfade hat, dann würde mich das riesig freuen.

Danke.


----------



## Lemming (26. August 2006)

Wähle mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug die wackeligen Punkte aus und wandle sie in der Palette Objete ganz unten unter Typ in Mittelpunkte um (linkes Icon). Danach aktivierst Du rechts daneben automatisch. Das rundet die Punkte schön ab. Sollte es plötzlich einen ganz wilden Ausreisser geben, liegt das daran, dass zwei Punkte zu dicht aneinander liegen, da kannst Du dann einen einfach löschen.


----------



## virtualbert (26. August 2006)

Hi,

net bös sein, aber wo find ich  die Palette Objekte, ich hab überall gesucht, auch unter Fenster kann ich keine aktivieren. Die Werkzeugleiste meinst nich oder? Aber auch da kann ich keinen Typ Mittelpunkte auswählen. Hab Photoshop CS.....

Danke 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Lemming (26. August 2006)

Mann ist mir das peinlich, tut mir leid - ich hab in meiner Verpeiltheit gedacht, die Frage steht im FreeHand Forum (wahrscheinlich wegen dem Wort Freihand).
In PS geht das eigentlich nur manuell, indem Du die Pfade korrigierst oder noch besser mit den Pfadwerkzeugen konstruierst. Mit einem Grafiktablett bekommst Du übrins wunderschöne runde Linien.

Auf einen Pfad selber kannst Du keinen Effekt anwenden, Du kannst aber:
1. Vom Pfad eine Auswahl erstellen, diese in einer Ebene füllen - dann geht's. Oder...
2. Leere Ebene erzeugen, den Pfad aktivieren und unter Menüpunkt Ebene->Vektormaske erstellen->aktueller Pfad eine Vektorebene erstellen. Fülle die Ebene oder den Teil um den Pfad mit einer Farbe, dann geht's auch. Hat den Vorteil, dass Du den Pfad/die Form noch verändern kannst.

Gruß lemming


----------



## virtualbert (26. August 2006)

Hehe, kein Problem, passiert....

Denoch Danke für deinen Tip. 
Allerdings wenn ich die Vektormaske auswähle, eine neue Ebene erstelle, kann ich "aktueller Pfad" nicht auswählen, ist grau unterlegt. Hab ich nochwas vergessen.

Gibt is nicht trotzdem irgend eine Hilfe oder Tutorial für Pfade? Ich will
hier nicht aller paar Minuten nen neuen Thread erstellen, weil ich´s net raffe. 
So wie ich mitbekommen habe, arbeiten die meisten nur mit Pfaden, ich hab sonst nur mit Pinsel und Auswahlwerkzeugen gearbeitet.
Die Hilfe in Photoshop bringt mir nich wirklich viel, das ist bloß stichpunktartig erklärt.
Wär echt nice.....


----------



## Lemming (26. August 2006)

Also, wähle erst die (leere) Ebene aus, geh dnn in die Pfadpalette und aktiviere den Pfad. Jetzt kannst Du die Vektormaske erstellen. Wichtig ist, dass der Pfad aktiviert ist. Im Notfall speichere ih nzuerst in der Pfadpalette.

Hier http://www.on-design.de/tutor/ steht auch noch einiges über Pfade

Gruß Lemming


----------



## virtualbert (26. August 2006)

yeah, es funktioniert , genau das war mein Problem.....besten Dank....
der link ist auch sehr fein......

grußle
Jan


----------



## Lemming (26. August 2006)

War mir ein Fest


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. August 2006)

Hallo, 

Um Dir die Arbeit mit den Pfaden zu erleichtern, empfehle ich Dir die Videoschulung von BR Alpha.


----------



## virtualbert (27. August 2006)

Hey, besten Dank, so langsam wird es was. 

Nur noch eine letzte Frage, damit ich weiß wie weit ich mit Pfaden gehen kann.
Ich hab eine Form (siehe Bild oben links) die komplett aus Pfaden besteht.
Dieser jetzt Filter zuzuweisen ist ja nicht möglich, sofern ich den Pfad nicht gerastert habe. Ich möchte diesem Pfad jetzt allerdings so ne Art Filter Schwingungen zukommenlassen ohne jetzt jeden einzelnen Ankerpunkt verändern zu müssen.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Oder das der Pfad eine anderen Pfad folgt oder ähnliches.
Wenn ich den Pfad raster und Schwingungen anwende, hab ich ja nen mords Qualitätsverlust.
Ich hoffe da gibts ne möglichkeit. 

Zum Bild, mal abgesehn, das das nich wirklich originell und perspektivisch ne Katastrophe ist: 
Oben rechts ist das Pfadgebilde und unten links ist das Gebilde
gerastert mit Filter Schwingungen, mit Sichbaren Qualitätsverlust.


besten Dank schonmal vorraus 

Gruß
Jan


----------

